# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  ﻋﻤﻠﻴﺔ ﺳﻄﻮ

## النسر2

*ﺧﻼﻝ ﻋﻤﻠﻴﺔ ﺳﻄﻮ على احد البنوك، ﺻﺮﺥ ﻟﺺ
 ﺍﻟﺒﻨﻚ ﻣﻮﺟﻬﺎ ﻛﻼﻣﻪ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻷﺷﺨﺎﺹ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺟﻮﺩﻳﻦ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ
 ﺍﻟﺒﻨﻚ: " ﻻ ﺗﺘﺤﺮﻛﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ ﻣﻠﻚ ﻟﻠﺪﻭﻟﺔ ﻭ ﺣﻴﺎﺗﻜﻢ ﻣﻠﻚ
 ﻟﻜﻢ ."
 ﺇﺳﺘﻠﻘﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻯﺎﻻﺭﺽ ﺑﻜﻞ ﻫﺪﻭﺀ. ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﻣﺎ
 ... ﻳﺴﻤﻰ " ﻣﻔﻬﻮﻡ ﺗﻐﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﻜﻴﺮ" ﺗﻐﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺘﻘﻠﻴﺪﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﻜﻴﺮ.
 ﻭ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺇﺳﺘﻠﻘﺖ ﺳﻴﺪﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻃﺎﻭﻟﺔ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﺍﺳﺘﻔﺰﺍﺯﻱ،
 ﺻﺮﺥ ﺍﻟﻠﺺ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺟﻬﻬﺎ: " ﺭﺟﺎﺀ ﻛﻮﻧﻲ ﻣﺘﺤﻀﺮﺓ ..ﻫﺬﻩ
 ﺳﺮﻗﺔ ﻭﻟﻴﺴﺖ ﺇﻏﺘﺼﺎﺏ "!
 ! ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺴﻤﻰ " ﺃﻥ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻓﺎ " ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﻓﻘﻂ
 ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺎ ﺗﺪﺭﺑﺖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﻡ ﺑﻪ
 ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻋﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻠﺼﻮﺹ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﻘﺮﻫﻢ .. ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﺺ ﺍﻷﺻﻐﺮ
 ﻋﻤﺮﺍ “ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺤﻤﻞ ﺷﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﻣﺎﺟﺴﺘﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ
 ﺍﻷﻋﻤﺎﻝ” ﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﺼﻮﺹ ﻭ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻛﺒﺮﻫﻢ ﺳﻨﺎ “ ﻭ ﻛﺎﻥ
 ﻗﺪ ﺃﻧﻬﻰ 6 ﺳﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﺗﻌﻠﻴﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺳﺔ ﺍﻹﺑﺘﺪﺍﺋﻴﺔ”
 ﻳﺎ ﺯﻋﻴﻢ ﺩﻋﻨﺎ ﻧﺤﺼﻲ ﻛﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﻣﻮﺍﻝ ﺳﺮﻗﻨﺎ ..
 ﻗﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺑﻨﻬﺮﻩ ﻭ ﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻪ “ﺍﻧﺖ ﻏﺒﻲ ﺟﺪﺍ ! ﻫﺬﻩ
 ﻛﻤﻴﺔ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﻣﻮﺍﻝ, ﻭ ﺳﺘﺄﺧﺬ ﻣﻨﺎ ﻭﻗﺖ ﻃﻮﻳﻞ
 ﻟﻌﺪﻫﺎ .. ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﺔ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻧﻌﺮﻑ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺸﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻷﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﻛﻢ
 ﺳﺮﻗﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﻣﻮﺍﻝ!
 .. ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺴﻤﻰ " ﺍﻟﺨﺒﺮﺓ ." ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻷﻳﺎﻡ، ﺍﻟﺨﺒﺮﺓ
 ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﺃﻫﻤﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻫﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﻮﺭﻗﻴﺔ!
 ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻏﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﻠﺼﻮﺹ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﻚ, ﻗﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﻚ ﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻉ, ﺇﺗﺼﻞ ﺑﺎﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﺑﺴﺮﻋﺔ . ﻭ ﻟﻜﻦ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻉ
 ﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻪ ":ﺇﻧﺘﻈﺮ ﺩﻋﻨﺎ ﻧﺄﺧﺬ 10 ﻣﻼﻳﻴﻦ ﺩﻭﻻﺭ ﻭ ﻧﺤﺘﻔﻆ
 ﺑﻬﺎ ﻷﻧﻔﺴﻨﺎ ﻭ ﻧﻀﻴﻔﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻝ 70 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﺩﻭﻻﺭ ﺍﻟﻠﺘﻲ
 ﻗﻤﻨﺎ ﺑﺈﺧﺘﻼﺳﻬﺎ ﺳﺎﺑﻘﺎ .!
 ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺴﻤﻰ "ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺎﺣﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﻴﺎﺭ ." ﺗﺤﻮﻳﻞ ﻭﺿﻊ
 ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﻮﺍﺕ ﻟﺼﺎﻟﺤﻚ!
 ﻗﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻉ ": ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﺭﺍﺋﻌﺎ ﺇﺫﺍ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ
 ﺳﺮﻗﺔ ﻛﻞ ﺷﻬﺮ”
 ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺴﻤﻰ "ﻗﺘﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻞ ". ﺍﻟﺴﻌﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﺔ
 ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﺃﻫﻤﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻭﻇﻴﻔﺘﻚ.
 ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ، ﺫﻛﺮﺕ ﻭﻛﺎﻻﺕ ﺍﻹﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻥ 100
 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﺩﻭﻻﺭﺗﻤﺖ ﺳﺮﻗﺘﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﻚ .ﻗﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻠﺼﻮﺹ ﺑﻌﺪ
 ﺍﻟﻨﻘﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺓ ﺗﻠﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺓ , ﻭﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺮﺓ ﻛﺎﻧﻮ ﻳﺠﺪﻭ ﺍﻥ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺒﻠﻎ ﻫﻮ 20 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﺩﻭﻻﺭ ﻓﻘﻂ ,ﻏﻀﺐ ﺍﻟﻠﺼﻮﺹ
 ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍ ﻭ ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﻧﺤﻦ ﺧﺎﻃﺮﻧﺎ ﺑﺤﻴﺎﺗﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ 20 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ
 ﺩﻭﻻﺭ , ﻭ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﻚ ﺣﺼﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ 80 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﺩﻭﻻﺭ
 ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺘﺴﺦ ﻣﻼﺑﺴﻪ ﺣﺘﻰ .. ﻳﺒﺪﻭ ﺃﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﻓﻀﻞ
 ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﺘﻌﻠﻤﺎ ﺑﺪﻻ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻟﺼﺎ "!.
 ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺴﻤﻰ "ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺮﻓﺔ ﺗﺴﺎﻭﻱ ﻗﻴﻤﺘﻬﺎ ﺫﻫﺒﺎ "!
 ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﻚ ﻳﺒﺘﺴﻢ ﺳﻌﻴﺪﺍ ﻷﻥ ﺧﺴﺎﺋﺮﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺳﻮﻕ
 ﺍﻷﺳﻬﻢ ﺗﻤﺖ ﺗﻐﻄﻴﺘﻬﺎ ﺑﻬﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﻗﺔ.
 ﻭ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺴﻤﻰ “ ﺇﻗﺘﻨﺎﺹ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺻﺔ .” ﺍﻟﺠﺮﺃﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ
 ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺨﺎﻃﺮﺓ!
 ﻓﻬﺬﺍ ﻭﺍﻗﻌﻨﺎ ﻳﻔﻬﻤﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻪ ﻋﻘﻞٌ

*

----------

